# Herring



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone know what the rule is for catching herring with a sabiki?? What is the max hooks allowed? I mean I usually use a cast net for them when packed under bridges.. :fishing:


Looking to grab about 5 gal worth and brine for the freezer!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*fresh*

fresh water three 3 hooks!!
salt 1000  
if it warms up a little wana hit corsons fri. nite ???


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

hows saturday sound?:fishing:


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*north end*

think i'm gunna hit the n.end here sat.
there picken some fish on the other side of the bay and theres a few spots i whant to try.
over here with s the same tpy water.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Al*

Hey didn't call didn't get out at all on Sat due to work and wife wanting things done.. Hoping to get out tonight and see what is out in the Corson's area. Will keep everyone posted on the scene..


Tight Lines

Rich


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*how*

do you brine your herring.......JS


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use alittle bit of clean saltwater and alot of Kosher salt. Pretty much mix the water and salt in a 5 gal bucket and let sit for a bit then place in a box lined with trash bag and dump just the herring into the box and more kosher salt then freeze in the box.. I use 24x12x2 size boxes..


----------

